# Byudzai FlatCat test and review! :)



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys last night when I come back fro work I saw a package from Byudzai!! The prize for his 1000 posts! Well this morning I had some time between the rain to test this fantastic slingshot. I made a video of my 20 min test and after a very quick talk about this FlatCat.

I hope you will enjoy the video, I enjoyed the slinghot! 

Take care, and thanks again Byudzai.

Volp


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

That is some might fine shooting. I only watched the target practice so far, but will be sure to watch the rest. My kids were amazed at the penny and Cheerio....I enjoyed the corn kernel.

Nice Heel Click too!

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Pablo !

any sling shot in your hands turns into magic ! Great shooting, great Review !


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

brucered said:


> That is some might fine shooting. I only watched the target practice so far, but will be sure to watch the rest. My kids were amazed at the penny and Cheerio....I enjoyed the corn kernel.
> 
> Nice Heel Click too!
> 
> All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


Your kids watched the video!! :thumbsup: I really love cheerios as a target 

Thanks and take care

Volp



lunasling said:


> Pablo !
> 
> any slingshot in your hands turns into magic ! Great shooting, great Review !


Thanks my friend!! 

Take care


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good test and good review but first good Shooter!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your shooting talents & valued un bias opinion for the Flat Kat slingshot..

I will say that is a very nice slingshot..I was lucky enough to test one as well...I Just could not shoot it

side ways..For me straight up forks that Flat Kat is deadly...
~AKAOldmiser


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I can't see the video till I get home but really looking forward too it. Byudzai sent one to me also for testing and I really like it. Waiting for a break in the weather on a day off to get a proper review done.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nicely done Volp  I always enjoy watching you shoot


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I had planned on doing a bunch more shooting with mine today but I just had to try one of Volp's heel kicks.

So now it's just football with my ankle in this bucket of ice... You're a show-off you know that Volp? :stickpoke:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks thats so cool you are a magician with slingshots

cheerio


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Compà ma le munizioni che usi quali sono?

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

grappo73 said:


> Good test and good review but first good Shooter!!!


Thanks a lot!!



oldmiser said:


> Thank you for sharing your shooting talents & valued un bias opinion for the Flat Kat slingshot..
> 
> I will say that is a very nice slingshot..I was lucky enough to test one as well...I Just could not shoot it
> 
> ...


it is true! it is deadly

Take care my Friend



monkeyboab said:


> I can't see the video till I get home but really looking forward too it. Byudzai sent one to me also for testing and I really like it. Waiting for a break in the weather on a day off to get a proper review done.


The weather sometimes stops our planes!  Yesterday I was lucky for half hour....but today sunny again!



Can-Opener said:


> Nicely done Volp  I always enjoy watching you shoot


Thanks Can-Opener, I always enjoy your comments and I enjoy see how you make those pieces of art that are your slingshots!

Take care



CornDawg said:


> I had planned on doing a bunch more shooting with mine today but I just had to try one of Volp's heel kicks.
> 
> So now it's just football with my ankle in this bucket of ice... You're a show-off you know that Volp? :stickpoke:


A heel kick with a bucket in one foot would be fun to watch!! :rofl:

It is true  , i know that I am a little bit sometimes a show-off but do you not what? There is 1 life, it is fun and I don't care! :thumbsup:

Take care!



leon13 said:


> thanks thats so cool you are a magician with slingshots
> 
> cheerio


My friend!! hope you had a super nice start of this new year.

Thanks!!



Widget said:


> Compà ma le munizioni che usi quali sono?
> 
> Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


sono palline da 8mm!


----------



## tew3006 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice video. I always enjoy watching you shoot.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Do you set up your targets (toothpick) with some kind of aiming point behind them? (something visable from that distance) i can't see a toothpick at 5 feet.. just curious


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

One more vid for my volp-collection!

Thanks a lot bud and congrats for Your new nice catty!



Rip


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

WOW for the shots and WOW for the catty.
Mate, you are great!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

This flatcat couldn't be in better hands


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

tew3006 said:


> Nice video. I always enjoy watching you shoot.


Thanks a lot Bud!



StretchandEat said:


> Do you set up your targets (toothpick) with some kind of aiming point behind them? (something visable from that distance) i can't see a toothpick at 5 feet.. just curious


Hi StretchandEat, It is true a toothpick is very hard to see if it is surrounded by the same colors. In my case behind the toothpick there is my catch box that is black. With a black background the toothpick looks like a very clear little line, and woila! the toothpick appears! 



Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> One more vid for my volp-collection!
> 
> Thanks a lot bud and congrats for Your new nice catty!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:



noemarc said:


> WOW for the shots and WOW for the catty.
> Mate, you are great!


Thanks Socio!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

More like viola. . The toothpick disappears. .


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: si yo soy Rey !! , tu que eres " El Emperador " , El gato es tremendo , Byudzai es un gran Master !!!!

Enhorabuena :wave:


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Great review Volp, love the video!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good video. Thanks.

I just received my new G-10 flat cat and I have only been able to pull back the tubes to get a feel for the slingshot itself and it feels fantastic. I am looking forward to shooting it!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

StretchandEat said:


> More like viola. . The toothpick disappears. .


 :rofl: you are right!!

Take care!



alfshooter said:


> :king: si yo soy Rey !! , tu que eres " El Emperador " , El gato es tremendo , Byudzai es un gran Master !!!!
> 
> Enhorabuena :wave:


Alf!! me haces reir! :rofl: Sos un grande!

Ciao



ShootnCoastie said:


> Great review Volp, love the video!


Thanks! I am happy that you enjoyed the video



Rayshot said:


> Good video. Thanks.
> 
> I just received my new G-10 flat cat and I have only been able to pull back the tubes to get a feel for the slingshot itself and it feels fantastic. I am looking forward to shooting it!!!


The flatcat in your hands will became the "Excalibur" of the slingshots! :thumbsup:

Thanks Ray


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Volp, your style of making videos totally amuses me (and amazes me with your accuracy!). Nice review as well (of a very nice frame from an originator of flat pocketable comfy shooters).

Keep up the great posts, both of you!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Are the G10's like the ones in the video available for sale? I didn't see them anywhere.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Volp, you are a wizard, and I'm flattered to have made it into one of your videos!



brucered said:


> Are the G10's like the ones in the video available for sale? I didn't see them anywhere.


I just got a new batch of 21 from my waterjet guy. It'll be a while before I get them finished up but I'll post them as they become available. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks @Byudzai

I wasn't sure if the were only available to some secret, underground slingshot club where you shoot over your shoulders, blindfolded and hit pea sized targets from 20m and moonwalk back to the shooting line....or to noobs who are just happy hitting 2L bottles from 5m, 3 out of every 10 shots 

I haven't been here long enough to know the ins and outs of all these customs.

Much appreciated.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Tons and tons of work ahead...


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> Volp, you are a wizard, and I'm flattered to have made it into one of your videos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A wizard!! With my magic I am trying to win the Powerball here in California that now has a prize of 1.4 BILLION $!!!!! yes! it is true! But until now my magic didn't work :banghead:


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Volp you rock brother. Another brilliant video and an excellent review of an excellent shooter. I have not had my FlatCat for long but I'm loving it more and more every day. I am not a sure shot like you but even I can hit my targets with the FlatCat. If I grow up I want to be like you with my accuracy and like Byudzai my design skills. That would make me happy hahahaha. 
Thanks again Volp for the video and thanks to the design skills and kindness of Byudzai for allowing me to have one of his shooters.

Clint


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Barky Bow said:


> Volp you rock brother. Another brilliant video and an excellent review of an excellent shooter. I have not had my FlatCat for long but I'm loving it more and more every day. I am not a sure shot like you but even I can hit my targets with the FlatCat. If I grow up I want to be like you with my accuracy and like Byudzai my design skills. That would make me happy hahahaha.
> Thanks again Volp for the video and thanks to the design skills and kindness of Byudzai for allowing me to have one of his shooters.
> Clint


Thanks a lot my friend for all your words

Take care


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I shake my fist at you @Volp

FlatCat has been ordered, now I just have to master the heel click!

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

brucered said:


> I shake my fist at you @Volp
> FlatCat has been ordered, now I just have to master the heel click!
> All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


You did the right choice!! 
Now the heel click...the secret is to think "I believe in can fly..."

Have fun!

Volp


----------

